# wedding proof book



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 5, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has any good sites
to order proof books to use for wedding photos?


----------



## JIP (Dec 5, 2007)

Your own or a client???


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 5, 2007)

for clients


----------



## GHP (Dec 5, 2007)

I get mine from here.

http://www.beauphoto.com/index.html


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 6, 2007)

no one?


----------



## JIP (Dec 6, 2007)

Um you could try Google...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wedding+proof+books

I like to use albums Inc.  The reason I asked who they were for is that they work with pros and wholesale.

http://www.albumsinc.com/


----------



## Bthornton (Dec 8, 2007)

There are 2 different places I use depending on the type of proof books I want. www.tyndellphotographic.com and www.mckennapro.com
I have used both and like both they just have different products.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 12, 2007)

Digilabs and several of the bigger pro labs sell proof books.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 13, 2007)

What about Collages.net


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

WHCC offers them.  I think.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Dec 22, 2007)

not sure if its what your looking for.
blurb.com


----------

